# Μην μου χάνεσαι



## Theseus (Oct 2, 2016)

I don't get the point in this news report:-

Για άλλη μια φορά η Ελένη Μενεγάκη έφτιαξε το κέφι όσων την ακολουθούν στο twitter, καθώς ένα μικρό ορθογραφικό λαθάκι ήταν αρκετό για να γίνει «πιπεράτο» ένα φιλικό μήνυμα.

Η παρουσιάστρια ήθελε να στείλει μέσω twitter φιλιά στο φίλο της Νίκο Μουτσινά και έγραψε: «Νίκο μου, γλυκό μου αγόρι, πάλι πέρασα υπέροχα μαζί σου!! Μην μου χάνεσαι σε παρακαλώ! Μουτς μουτς πουτς!».

Όταν κατάλαβε το λάθος της, επανήλθε ζητώντας συγγνώμη: «Το μήνυμα για τον Μουτσινάκο ήταν φιλάκια!! Δηλαδή μουτσμουτς μουτς!! Συγνώμη. Από βιασύνη! Ξέρετε...».

Μάλλον ακολούθησε τρελό δούλεμα, γιατί λίγο αργότερα έγραψε: «Έλα ρε παιδιά, κόψτε την πλάκα! Κανένας από εσάς δεν κάνει λάθος;;».

Πηγή: Μενεγάκη: «Νίκο μου, ματς, μουτς...πουτς»! |

What mistake is she supposed to have made? :wub::curse:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 2, 2016)

Theseus, have a look at your Karaiskakis question ;)


----------



## Theseus (Oct 2, 2016)

I can't find the Karaiskakis thread anywhere but is it the one with εγώ σ' αγαπούσα και εσύ μ' αγαπούτσες μπλε? Something to do with πούτσες? What does μη μου χάνεσαι mean?


----------



## daeman (Oct 2, 2016)

Theseus said:


> I can't find the Karaiskakis thread anywhere but is it the one with εγώ σ' αγαπούσα και εσύ μ' αγαπούτσες μπλε? Something to do with πούτσες?



*Γνωρίζω τον αίτιον, και αν ζήσω παίρνομεν όλοι το χάκι....

*


Theseus said:


> What does μη μου χάνεσαι mean?



_Don't disappear without a trace_ i.e. _Drop by, drop a line or call me sometime soon_ > *Keep in touch.
*
To use a similar syntax in English: _Don't you go missing on me._ 



Theseus said:


> ...What mistake is she supposed to have made?



She dick-smooched him instead of just smooching him. In other words, she mistook that πουτς for a μουτς.

Same difference, for some.

"Sorry, my bad, said the hedgehog and climbed off the brush."

Or in Scottish: “Ach, we all make mistakes,” said Harry the Hedgehog as he climbed off the scrubbing brush.


----------



## Theseus (Oct 2, 2016)

κλας μάι πουτς! Isn't it strange that no language I know seeems to have an onomatopoeic word for the sound of a kiss. The English 'smacking of the mouth' is strange as is the dreadful mwah. The Greek σιγανό πλαταγισμα από γυναικεία χείλη is hardly translatable, apart from 'the soft sound of women's lips'. Ματς μουτς is not convincing either. See http://www.boredpanda.com/different-languages-sounds-posters-james-chapman/. No mouts pouts...Thankfully.:blush:


----------



## daeman (Oct 2, 2016)

...
Well, I find the onomatopoeic "ματς μουτς" convincing, both as a figure of speech and actually. As I do _smooching _in the kissing sense. But perhaps that's just because I'm used to them.


----------



## Theseus (Oct 3, 2016)

Maybe we English have to stick with the very recent 'mwah'. I don't like it but I suppose that does the trick for many: it's even used when you are greeting female guests for supper, not only between lovers. I might start using 'pouts' except among Greek friends. I'll soon be putting out milk now for my scrubbing brushes now --κακού καλού--as the Greeks say. Would you have to translate as το σιγανό πλατάγισμα από γυναικεία χείλη as 'the soft sound of women's lips' & let the sibilants and the -ps convey the meaning. It is a reasonably evocative translation. I first saw' mwah' written in about the mid-nineties for the first time. I've never done it myself - I'm not a 'mwah' type of person - but I think that nowadays an awful lot of people are. 
It's an affectation & associated with a social elite - but most people it to a degree or another. What's unusual is to get the effect coming out as a word. Comments please.


----------



## pontios (Oct 3, 2016)

What about a slurpy kiss? There's nothing put on/feigned about that (or subtle for that matter) - and it would register high on the onomatopoeic scale.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 3, 2016)

Theseus said:


> σιγανό πλαταγισμα από γυναικεία χείλη


Theseus, this sounds like a definition one may find in a poem, but not like something someone would actually say. And why "σιγανό" πλατάγιασμα? And why only "women's" lips? 

Also, other languages do have onomatopeic words for the sound that kisses make: Italian, French and Portuguese come to mind (_smack, smac_, and _smack_ respectively). I'm sure that other languages do have them as well, otherwise how would characters in comic strips kiss? :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2016)

Another Greek word for the kiss (used for example to soothe a little kid) is "μάκια". Although it's actually baby-talk, it is also a not-so-frequent visitor in lovers' lingo etc.

-- Πού χτύπησες μάτια μου;
-- Εδώ, στο δαχτυλάκι, μαμά.
-- Θα το κάνω μάκια, να περάσει.

It's English sound-alike is, I think, "smak":


----------



## Theseus (Oct 3, 2016)

Words have their associations & 'smack' is also used of the sound made when hitting somebody. For a list of many onomatopoeic sounds for a kiss throughout the world, see http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/sound-of-a-kiss.774124/. The σιγανό πλατάγισμα snippet above comes from a passage, where at the end of the day wives come down to the shore to meet their tired fishermen husbands:

Και τώρα ακόμη που αποτραβήχτηκε ο Μπατής, —πέρ’ από τον ορίζοντα, εκεί που πάει να ησυχάζει κάθε βραδυνό— απομείνει ένα σιγανό πλατάγισμα από γυναικεία χείλια στην ακρογιαλιά. Οι αργοπορημένοι ψαράδες μαζεύουμε τη μοίρα τους κι έτσι βαριοί και φορτωμένοι βγαίνουν απ’ την ψαρόβαρκα βουτώντας ως τα γόνατα μέσα στο χρυσοπράσινο νερό. Ποτέ ήταν που ξανάδε μια παρόμοια σκηνή;
​ 
Are they blowing kisses here? The men are still, it seems, not out of the boat yet. A semi-poetical but evocative scene. This is the context of the kiss. Incidentally, the Greek women I know give me a kiss on both cheeks, hence ματς μουτς fits the bill well. A French kiss needs its own special sound: slurp/smooch works. Saliva & lips & μουτς all combined. 'Women's lips' was just from this particular context.:wub:


----------



## Palavra (Oct 3, 2016)

This is an allusion to the sound that the waves breaking on the beach make, i.e. they remind the narrator of soft women’s kisses.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2016)

Here, the sound of "σιγανό πλατάγισμα" reminds the writer of the sound of kisses from women’s lips.

Edit: Παλ Αύρα indeed! :)


----------



## Theseus (Oct 3, 2016)

I love the word μάκια! Thanks. Doesn't the word παλαύρα mean (it appears in one of my dictionaries) τα μεγάλα λόγια, οι καυχησιολογίες? What significance does Πάλι Αύρα have here, Dr?
I wholly missed the point about 'women's lips'. Far less literal than I thought. However, I have learned much of the language of love here, so nothing was wasted. But If we are exhausted from all this kissing, then perhaps the verb unkiss will come in handy. First found in 1562, unkiss also makes an appearance in Shakespeare’s Richard II: ‘Let me unkiss the oathe twixt thee and me’.


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2016)

Theseus said:


> ... But If we are exhausted from all this kissing, then...



Purple haze, all in my brain
Lately things they don't seem the same
Actin' funny, but I don't know why
Excuse me while I kiss the sky


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2016)

Theseus said:


> Doesn't the word παλαύρα mean (it appears in one of my dictionaries) τα μεγάλα λόγια, οι καυχησιολογίες? What significance does Πάλι Αύρα have here, Dr?


Palavra's nickname simply means "word" (like in roman-origin languages). «"Παλ" Αύρα» (not "Πάλι") is an inside-joke among veteran :) forum members, a meta-nickname coined by Zazula, and is a word play bringing together "παλ" (= soft colour tones) and "αύρα" (breeze).

So, "Παλ Αύρα" means in our Lexilogian language "Soft Breeze" and it is considered a good and solid forum practice to call her by this name at least some times a month, preferably kneeling in front of a screen showing latest Lexilogia threads, so that she will remember only good things of you when her kingdom comes... :) :devil: :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2016)

Theseus said:


> Doesn't the word παλαύρα mean (it appears in one of my dictionaries) τα μεγάλα λόγια, οι καυχησιολογίες?


Yes, you're right about that. It's correctly spelled "*παλάβρα*" and leads etymologically to *παλαβός *.

I obviously had to answer this separately... ;)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 3, 2016)

Hehehehe! Theseus, they're only doing that because at first (Zazula, I'm looking at you!) they were always misspelling my name as Pavlaras (i.e. Big Paul), which is a very masculine version of the name Pavlos (alluding to a hard working, beer drinking, unshaved manual worker )


----------



## SBE (Oct 3, 2016)

All the words that come to mind now:
Mα (as in κάνω μα baby talk for giving a kiss, mwah)
Μάκια the plural of the above, να το κάνω μάκια
Ματς μουτς/ μάτσα μούτσα both words together, of course because if you are a γκρικ λοβερ με τρίχα για πουλόβερ* you don't stop at one. Also you greet people with two kisses. Δεν αφήνετε τα μάτσα μούτσα να κάνετε και καμιά δουλειά; 
Ματς or μουτς (more common), on their own, as in the original example in the first message
Ματς see above

And of course when you kiss a child's injury better you also say μέχρι να παντρευτείς θα γιάνει, which explains why I still have some scars from childhood accidents, 35+ years later- I haven't married yet. 

* Α phrase from a greek hip hop song parodying Greek Kamakia, see here  for full lyrics


----------



## Theseus (Oct 3, 2016)

In what context do you use the axiom 'until you get married it'll get better? Thanks for all the information. The Greek Lover was very amusing!


----------



## SBE (Oct 3, 2016)

In my example, the last time I heard it I was about ten and I had just had an accident that required a rush to A&E for lots of stitches and I was crying and the doctor told me that as a joke. So for an injury that might leave a mark. Implying that by the time the child becomes old enough to look for a marriage partner (pc all the way), the injury will have healed and there would be no disfigurement that might repel potential suitors.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2016)

You can use it jokingly regardless of age:

-- Τι απρόσεκτος που είμαι! Εξήντα χρονών άνθρωπος, χτύπησα το κεφάλι μου μπαίνοντας στο αυτοκίνητο.
-- Χα, χα. Ε, μέχρι να παντρευτείς θα γιάνει...

meaning "it's no big deal".


----------



## Theseus (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks for all additions to my thread & for the explanation & example of the saying.


----------



## panadeli (Oct 3, 2016)

Theseus said:


> What does μη μου χάνεσαι mean?





daeman said:


> _Don't disappear without a trace_ i.e. _Drop by, drop a line or call me sometime soon_ > *Keep in touch.
> *
> To use a similar syntax in English: _Don't you go missing on me._



Άλλη επιλογή:
Don't be a stranger


----------

